# Tomorrow my Egg hatches!



## FlyingHigh (Nov 1, 2007)

HEY ALL!
YES as you can see i'm very excited about my hatch tomorrow, or the day after it depends, but its most likely the egg will hatch tomorrow, but if not then i'll wait till the day after.

I have absoloutly everything ready, when i see the egg crack near the air cell then i know its well on its way! When the baby is out of the shell, thats when i'll make the milk formula. I actually have a question for anyone who answers it.

Q: Do i keep the heat temprature the same when the babys hatched? Like when it is in the egg (THAT) temprature thats incubating it do i keep the same as when its born?

I just needed to know seeming i'm not to sure if i have to change the temprature. Well i hope to see many replies, bye all !

Love Bird-Girl


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello! Must be exciting!

May I ask what the ingredients of this "milk formula" are? It's just that any animal products are not reccommended for pigeons because they do not eat meat naturally... My babies rejected MacMilk because of the meat products, but suckled on Kaytee very contentedly. Also, if it's a commercial dry-mix product, it probably has all the needed probiotics, but if it isn't, you may have to add some. I had to add some pancreatin to the MacMilk mix along with all sorts of omega 3 rich fish oils and vitamin C and calcium... But in the end, Kaytee won.

As for your question, after the baby is born, keep it in the incubator until it's quite dry. They dry off quite fast because they hardly have much down, in comparison with precocial babies, which are covered in it. I found my babies were quite dry a half hour after hatching and peeping for food at about that time...My babies would nuzzle and respond to fingers on either side of their beak from the time they came out of the shell. They are very responsive, when healthy. I'd say let it rest for a while, and it should start peeping when it hears your voice. Talk to the egg a lot when it starts hatching, because it's great when the baby responds to your voice..They will be comforted by it.

If you can, send a picture of the egg being candled....But definitely take hatch pictures. It's a great process to experience.

Also, may I ask what your brooder set up is like?

Do you have MSN so we may exchange ideas and information more efficiently?


----------



## FlyingHigh (Nov 1, 2007)

*Awww*

I just found out, i looked at my record sheet and it said "Thursday Hatching day!" i thought it said Tuesday lol. Well i'm still excited, this week it will hatch. Well my incubator is quite small but has alot of warmth. The formula contains...

Ground wheat, maize and oats, whey and soy proteins, maltodextrins, mannonoligosaccharides, lysine, methionine, vegetable oils, omega-3 and omega-6 fatty acids, vitamins A,B1,B2,B12,C,D3,E,K, nicotinamide, panthothenic acid, biotin, colour enhancers, folic acid, choline, inositol, calsium, phosphorus, patassium, sodium, magnsium, zinc, iron, manganese, copper, iodine and selenium.

There all the incrediants, but if you want propper information about it just search up "Passwell HAND RAISING REARING FOOD" so i dont know if all those incrediants are good but the vitamins are and the omegas. Yes i will take photos soon, i have about 3 layers of cloth and a fluffy cloth placed and wrapped around the egg. Sorry i dont have MSN..

Bird-Girl


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Sounds pretty decent.

Kaytee Exact, however, has more ingredients.

Ground Corn, Corn Gluten Meal, Ground Oat Groats, Ground Wheat, Wheat Middlings, Corn Oil, Dried Whole Egg, Soy Protein Isolate, Dried Beet Pulp, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, L-Lysine, Wheat Germ Meal, Brewers Dried Yeast, Corn Sugar, Vitamin A Supplement, Salt, Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine, Potassium Chloride, Propionic Acid (a preservative), Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Ferrous Carbonate, Zinc Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Ethoxyquin (a preservative), Manganous Oxide, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of vitamin K), Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Oxide, D-Activated Animal Sterol (source of vitamin D3), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Dried A. oryzae Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Extract, Beta-Carotene, Dried Bacillus coagulans Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus licheniformis Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Product, Dried Whey, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite.

It is VERY nutritious.

I would recommend trying to find some, if you can.

Thursday, eh? Then you should be seeing some activity by Tuesday or so. It's the whole hatching WEEK that's exciting. It's also very nerve racking, but try to give the baby some time. 


Update: Now just looked up Passwell Hand Rearing food. It says it's for all parrots, pigeons and finches so I'd say you're pretty much all set.


----------



## FlyingHigh (Nov 1, 2007)

Well i'm very glad to hear that the Passwell Hand Rearing Food is all good  it makes me excited just to think that on Thursday or maybe even on Wednesday i'll see cracks in the shell, and just me seeing that will make me so excited! I'm glad you said its the right one and that i'm all set. Atm i can't buy the baby nipple but i think i should give the syringe with the squishy part a try first, just to see how i go. And if i think its not working i'll buy the Nipple.

The air cell is very large now, and the baby is growing more and more inside each day, and sometimes when i use the torch and place it under the egg when i hold it, i see the baby move, he/she squiggles alot . It makes me feel so happy just to see it alive, and that if the temprature wasn't right it would've been dead by now  But i'm glad its not. I'll take some photos now of the egg zoomed in, and a pic of the Incubator its placed in. Btw, how do i put a picture onto the page without using it as my avatar? otherwise if i dont figure out, i'll just use the Pic as my avatar.

Signing out Bird~girl


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

You use a torch to candle? Whatever happened to good ol' flashlights?  
I used an LED flashlight see inside my eggs. You can see everything. It's great.

You can put them on www.photobucket.com

and then when you have the link, you can just click on the little yellow button that looks like a landscape over the text box (it's under the undo button, and when you hover your mouse over it, it says "insert image"), copy and paste the link to your photo, and then that's about it.


----------



## FlyingHigh (Nov 1, 2007)

Okay you see my Avatar pic? that blue thing around that little white egg is a rag wrapped, and the white thing is the egg (obviously) just say like "Okay next pic" once you have seen this one, and then i'll show you the other one of the incubator.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Can you try to upload them on photobucket though? I think it would be a LOT easier to see them.  Pleeaaaseee?


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I would be more than willing to post them for you. Im not sure exactly how to explain the whole process but I also use photobucket. 

If you do email them to me at [email protected]. 

Also I wouldnt use a torch to candle your egg. It might be harmful as its so hot. You would not want to cook your baby.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Yes Photobucket Is A Great Site And Its Free. I Use It For All My Photo Needs. Good Luck with Your Baby Dove And Hope All Goes Well.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

stach_n_flash said:


> Also I wouldnt use a torch to candle your egg. It might be harmful as its so hot. You would not want to cook your baby.


   
Thats Cute. They Didn't really Mean A Blow Torch. Its A Fancy Name For Flash ligth. 
I My self use A LED Flash Ligth For Candleing My Chicken Eggs.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Really? I've never used torch for a flashlight before.  Ah, well, at least she's not using a real torch, that wouldn't be too good... 

I'm anxious to see these pictures.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I think it's mostly an English word, many people in England say "torch" for flashlight (Australia, too? Not sure on that but it seems like it).  Poor Michael, thinking "what the heck??" I remember the first time I heard it, I also thought the person meant a blow torch hehe. Can't wait to see how the baby turns out.


----------



## FlyingHigh (Nov 1, 2007)

*Woo!*

Yeah haha, most likey the eggs ready on Thursday..so every hour i check on its lols  once the eggs hatched my avatar pic will be of Flic, my new baby waby.. hee hee <3

Laters all 

Bird~Girl


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Good luck on the new baby. Keep us posted!!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aw, hope all goes well for you. WAAH! flyinghigh I'd love to be in your shoes right now!


----------



## FlyingHigh (Nov 1, 2007)

*Yes!*

YES! GUESS WHAT I JUST SAW!!??
I was candeling my egg and you know the air cell!? right? yeh well the baby was pushing the air cell trying to get in there! he would do a giant push! then a little one, and i think heil make it very soon! "just a phew more pushes baby!" and hes there! so if he gets thrugh the air cell today then there might be luck heil hatch tomorrow! its soo cute watching him try and push    i'm so excited! this is a happy moment for me right now!

But if the poor baby dosnt make it through the air cell, he mgiht die..and then my hopes are all gone, and i won't incubate again for a while..

Cyas all! i have some candeling to do! gotta watch my baby try his best! GOOOO FLIC! GO FLIC GO FLIC!..

 Bird~girl !


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aw, how cute!

boy I wish I had an egg that was about to hatch.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Baby pigeons are very strong, despite popular belief, and usually make it during hatching. Sometimes the babies get suffocated because they're still under their parent's feathers and don't have any air to breathe actually, but birds usually know when their eggs are hatching and will make sure they're not sitting right on top of them most of the time.

If he's just pushing now it means you're at the first stage of internal pipping, right before the little guy breaks the air cell. What you see is his little back pushing against it. They tuck their head under their wing and push that way, so they basically push their back against it until they're strong and have their beaks close enough, then they break it and external pipping starts then.

I'd say your hatch date is still set for Wednesday or Thursday because hatching takes about 3 days to fully take place, or more, sometimes. There's internal pipping and external pipping and the stages of the both of them...It will definitely take a while, but GOOD LUCK! Good luck little Flic!


----------



## FlyingHigh (Nov 1, 2007)

*Help!*

I was candeling egg this morning and i found the baby wasn't moving! after another 2 or so hours i candled it again and the baby is still not moving! Yesterday it was fine!! it was moving and pushing the air cell and trying to get in there, so i'm thinking now that it couldn't get into the air cell and needed air quick, and now its probably dead because it didnt get into the air cell! what am i to do!? is it still alive or not!!?? Post quick replys! I want my baby to live so badly! or is this baby not moving thing normal? i dont think it is  i'm so sad..


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

put the egg up to ur ear and listen to chipping


----------



## FlyingHigh (Nov 1, 2007)

I couldn't hear anything, its hard to tell...
I'll have to check tomorrow, and if i smell like somethings dead then it must be..i've spent 2 weeks incubating this egg and on the very last day it cant just die on me. I guess ill just have to wait and see, and candle it, to see if it moves. Please need more replys!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Wish I had some advice but all I can offer is long-distance hand holding and prayers this little one is still okay.

I don't think that you should give up hope yet as Vasp said it was a process that took a few days. Hopefully Vasp will be on soon.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If this baby is so close to hatching, you need to stop handling and moving the egg. You may inadvertantly put the egg in a position that makes it difficult or impossible for the baby to pip out. I really hope all is well and that you will have a darling little hatching soon .. then the "fun" really begins.

Terry


----------



## FlyingHigh (Nov 1, 2007)

Okay, thankyou all for those replies, i dont think it is dead now but i have been handeling it alot just to candle it and see if it moves. From now on i'll stop holding it, and hope for all the best in a couple days time.

Thankyou all so much! Bird~girl


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

The baby is merely taking a rest before he begins to actually hatch.
Moving the egg around this point in time will not hurt the baby, but it is probably best to just let the little one rest. After a while, probably next (pretty much THIS) morning, you will probably see an external pip, or at least an internal pip (you'll see a shadow moving IN the air cell, all the time, not just pushing). I'd say the baby should be out Thursday. Today was preparing...Tomorrow will be intense hatching. Pipping, pipping pipping. Probably. And the day after, the rest of the pipping, and finally, OUT. But all babies differ. It will merely go something like that.


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

What about updating us?! Has the baby hatched?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pisciottano said:


> What about updating us?! Has the baby hatched?


FlyingHigh is no longer allowed to post to the board, thus we will not be able to find out whether this egg hatched or not. I will close this thread to avoid any further confusion.

Terry


----------

